# Oakley - welche Gläser?



## mrsiro (2. Januar 2008)

Ich will mir eine Oakley M-Fame oder Radar zum Mountain Biken zulegen.
Bin mir aber unschlüssig wegen der Gläser, da ich nicht die Möglichkeit habe, alle Varianten (Iridium, Polarisation etc) auszuprobieren.
In einigen Foren wurden G30, VR28, Blue Iridium und Gold Iridium empfohlen.
Mein Favorit ist eher Black Iridium für sonnige Tage und Persimmon für dunklere Zeiten. 

Nun meine Fragen:
1) Wie aufwendig ist das Wechseln der Gäser bei den beiden Modellen?
2) Verschleissen die Brillen schneller durch häufigen Gläser-Wechsel?
3) Wie sieht es mit der Kratzfestigkeit aus? Meine bisherigen Brillen waren immer nach recht kurzer Zeit total verkratzt. Häufig fliegt einem Dreck oder Schlamm auf die Gläser, den man dann während der Fahrt mit dem Finger oder Trikotärmel wegwischt. 
Gibt es hier Unterschiede zwischen normalen Gläsern, Iridium und Ploarisationsgläsern?
4) Wie ist die Neigung zum Beschlagen?
    Gibt es hier Unterschiede zwischen normalen Gläsern, Iridium und Ploarisationsgläsern?
5) Bei welchen Gläsern ist eher Iridium angesagt, bei Gläsern (bspw Persimmon) für hellere Tage um den Kontrast zu erhöhen bei Gläsern für dunklere Tage (bspw. Black) ?


----------



## CHnuschti (2. Januar 2008)

Kann nur für die M-Frame sprechen.
1) Ist einfach, geht ohne grossen Murks
2) Denke nicht, bei den Einspannstellen der Gläser gibt es einfach schnell mal Gebrauchsspuren, aber das ist ja eigentlich egal.
3) Meiner Erfahrung nach ist keine besondere Kratzfestigkeit festzustellen. Denke das ist bei den meisten "Qualitäts"-Brillen +/- gleich
4) Beschlagen ist im Wesentlichen von Wetter abhängig. Je feuchter (Regen) bzw. kälter (Winter), desto stärker schlagen Brillen an. Besonders im Winter schlagen m.E. alle Brille gnadenlos an (sobald man steht bzw. kein Fahrtwind mehr vorhanden ist), meine Adidas Evil Eye mit Antifog-Gläser beschlägt sich genauso wie alle anderen. Der Schnitt der Gläser ist  wesentlich, wie schnell der Beschlag verschwindet, die "Strike"-Form ist wohl die günstigste diesbezüglich, bietet aber den geringsten Windschutz, verglichen mit den anderen. Die "vented" Gläser mit Löcher oben verhindern das Beschlagen etwas. Bei schönem, nicht allzu kaltem Wetter kommt meiner Erfahrung nach das Beschlagen so gut wie nicht vor. Meine beste Erfahrung bezüglich "Nichtbeschlagen" ist die Briko Sprinter.
5) Beim Iridium ist die Schutzwirkung glaub ich etwas grösser. Ansonsten ist es wohl eine "Image"-Angelegenheit, es erzeugt eine Spiegelung, die cool aussieht. Die Blue Iridium finde ich etwas zu extrem verändernd, bei meiner sah alles grünlich aus, selbst an den trostlosesten grauen Tagen, manche mögen das vielleicht.

Wegen der Farbe, halte nicht viel von dunken Gläser. Man will ja schliesslich möglichst viel sehen. Empfehle klare Gläser für Tage ohne Sonne bzw. mit moderater Sonneneinstrahlung. Die VR28 reicht m.E. vollends auch für gleissende Sonne. Für die Dunkleren kann ich nur eine Notwendigkeit bei Extremfällen sehen, wie z.B. Wüste, Schnee, Wasseroberflächen.

Ein Punkt ist noch der Regen. Bei der M-Frame sieht mal bald nichts mehr bei Regen, weil das Wasser punktförmig haften bleibt. Die Radar hat eine neue Abtropfbehandlung, vielleicht ist sie diesbezüglich besser. 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrsiro (2. Januar 2008)

Vielen Dank CHnuschti für Deine ausführlichen Antworten


----------



## cyclo-dude (4. Januar 2008)

also ich glaube das man die beschichtung schon eher zerkratz als gläser ohne.ich glaube das habe ich mal gelesen.
g 30 ist ein gutes allroundglas im mittleren helligkeitsbereich, fire iridium ist ein gutes im bereich für helle tage und perimmon oder yellow sind gute gläser für dunkel oder nacht.
wenn du 2 gläser willst kannst dunatürlich auch solche nehmen.
da würde ich fire und yellow nehmen wobei fire nurnoch als iridium erhältich ist also eher zerkratzt.


----------



## Joe KebbeK (18. Januar 2008)

nur noch zur allgemeinen Information:

Iridium = verspiegelung
Nutzen = höherer Kontrast und in Höhe hält die Verspiegelung die Wärmestrahlung ab (Infrarot)

Es gibt bei Oakley eine Flüssigkeit, mit der das Wasser total abperlt - diese Flüssigkeit wird bei der Waterjacket eingesetzt und kann natürlich auf jedes andere Oakley Glas oder sonstiges Glas aufgetragen werden

Ich empfehle für MTB ein nicht zu dunkles Glas, um wechselnde Lichtverhältnisse 
und Hell Dunkel (von z.B. Sonne in Wald) die optimale Sicht zu gewährleisten.

Oakley bietet z.B. die Flak Jacket als Bike Set an:

FLAK JACKET  BIKE ARRAY Jet Black/VR28 , Clear, Persimmon

damit ist man für jedes Wetter bis zur Dunkelheit perfekt ausgestattet.

Die Scheiben lassen sich Sekundenschnell auswechseln.

Gesehen auf Lifestylebrille.de für 285.- Euro


----------



## Migra (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Meine Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Glasfarben und M-Framerahmen sind nach 12 Jahren Nutzung:
- VR28 ist ein "Glas für alle Fälle", mein Favorit fürs Biken. 
- Red Iridium gefällt mir als "richtiges Sonnenglas" mit angenehmen (nicht verzerrenden) Farben. Dieses Glas verwende ich z.B. auch fürs Skifahren.
- Ich habe ein Glas mit Red Iridium-Beschichtung seit 12 Jahren im Einsatz. Es hat mittlerweile einige kleine Kratzer, aber keine Abplatzungen der Beschichtung

- Optimal fürs Wintertraining und für Abends: ein glares Glas.

Noch ein Wort zu den Rahmen:
- Fürs Biken optimal: ProM-Frame mit festem Rahmen, er sitzt doch wesentlich fester und sicherer als der M-Frame mit Klappbügeln. 

Einziger Defekt der Brillen bisher: ein gebrochenerRahmen der ersten Generation M-Frame (wird in der Form heute nicht mehr hergestellt).

Abnutzungserscheinungen durch Wechseln der Gläser sind vorhanden aber nicht funktionskritisch. Wenn man aber immer die Gläser "richtig" löst (den Rahmen mittig anfassen) passiert nichts.

herzliche Grüße,
Michael


----------



## dubbel (20. Januar 2008)

zum normalen beiken reicht mir ne leicht getönte (also die orange), 
bei siffwetter bzw. nachts die klare scheibe. 

dunkles rennradstubenfliegenspiegelequipment muss nicht sein: 
beim beiken - im wald oder in der natur generell - ist es im allgemeinen nie so brutal hell wie beim fahren auf der strasse (rennrad).


----------



## Joe KebbeK (20. Januar 2008)

Die Radar von Oakley ist auch Super zum Downhillen -

Ja die VR 28 sind für schnelle Lichtwechsel optimal


Light Transmission:   28% = Tönungsgrad 72%
Conditions:             changing conditions
Protection Index:     2
Neutral / Contrast:   Contrast


----------



## Everstyle (20. Januar 2008)

Hi, vieles ist ja schon gesagt worden und stimme dem ebenfalls zu. Ich möchte nur noch zwei Worte zum Thema Polarisation verlieren. 

Also ich fahre im Sommer beim Sonnenschein eine Black Polarized im M Frame (jetzt im Winter einfache Clear Gläser). Für solche Tage ist die echt optimal, was die Verdunklung anbetrifft. 

Allerdings geht mir das Feature Polarized irgendwie "verloren", denn bisher konnte ich nicht wirklich feststellen, dass ich es brauchen würde. Klar ist der Effekt, dass die Lichtreflexionen auf Oberflächen geringer sind, deutlich zu sehen. Aber im Wald oder im Gelände braucht man es echt nicht. Ich denke für einen Wassersportler wäre/ist die Brille bestens geeignet. 

Warum ich es mir denoch gekauft habe? Nun, mein Kumpel sollte mir aus den Staaten eine Black Iridium mitbrigen, diese gabs nicht, also musste eine Polarized her halten. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte ein wenig "Licht ins Dunkle" bringen. 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## sunchild (28. Januar 2008)

Hallo mrsiro
Ich fahre die black iridium und die persimmon in einem M-Frame. Black iridium ist gut bei empfindlichen Augen bezüglich hellem Licht/Sonne (wie ich sie habe).
Die Persimmon ist perfekt für Regentage und Fahrten im Wald, gibt viel Kontrast und macht die trübe Fahrt bei Regen recht bunt 
Sonst wurde schon alles gesagt. Ach so, kannst ja mal nach den Transition Gläsern von Oakley schauen, falls die nicht zu teuer sind. Da hast du zwei Gläser in einem, brauchst also nicht mehr wegseln. Gibt es auch ein paar Brillen von Specialized, Chicane und Singletrack glaube ich. Findest du auch einiges im Forum hier.


----------



## mrsiro (29. Januar 2008)

Vielen Dank für all die Antworten hier.
Werde mir Persimmon und Grey zulegen. Black Iridium scheint mir zu dunkel für Waldwege zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (29. Januar 2008)

Hi, ich sprech jetzt mal aus meiner inzwischen 15 jährigen MTB und Oakley-Erfahrung. Hab inzwischen so gut wie alle Gläser durch, meine Favorites sind schlicht, Black - or Blue Iridium bei Sonne, oder sonst einfach klar. Weil jedes orange oder gelb was ich desöfteten mal wieder angetestet habe, hat mich auf Dauer Wahnsinning gemacht.


----------



## Bullit-proof (11. Juni 2011)

Ich hole jetzt mal das alte Thema mal wieder raus.

Weiß jemnd wo es so eine art gallerie gibt, wo mann alle Iridium versionen gegeeinande vergleichen kan,
aloso wie all die unterschiedlichen farben wirken und spiegeln.


----------



## zauberer# (11. Juni 2011)

versuchs mal hiermit:
http://www.oakley.com/innovation/optical-superiority/lens-tints

ich würde in der Mitte Trail-Forest wählen und unten Sport Performance Gläser. Dann einfach alle die dich interessieren durchprobieren


----------



## Bullit-proof (12. Juni 2011)

zauberer# schrieb:


> versuchs mal hiermit:
> http://www.oakley.com/innovation/optical-superiority/lens-tints
> 
> ich würde in der Mitte Trail-Forest wählen und unten Sport Performance Gläser. Dann einfach alle die dich interessieren durchprobieren


 
Vielen Dank. 

Das hilft mir schon mal weiter.

Jetzt bräuchte ich noch mal das gliche für die Gläser, wie sie außen schimmer/wirken?
Also den Style Faktor einschätzen kann.


----------



## palmilein (12. Juni 2011)

Wäre es nicht am logischsten zu einem Oakley Händler zu gehen und es einfach mal anzuschauen? 
Auf jeden wirken Tönungen und Farben anders und die Simulationen online können nur bedingt das persönliche Empfinden beim Durchgucken der Gläser emulieren. 

Und das beste ist: du siehst gleich auch noch, wie die Verspiegelungen in Echt aussehen, krass oder? Realität ist schon der Wahnsinn!


----------



## swift daddy (12. Juni 2011)

Tach allerseits,
werd' mir demnächst ne Split Jacket zulegen (Gläser mit Sehstärke) und war letztens hier beim Brillenhändler.

Fahre aktuell die Rudy Project Eckynox SX mit Wechselgläsern (Blau, Gelb und Clear) und wollte somit bei der Oakley auch gelbe Gläser haben ... der Händler sagte mir, dass Oakley gelbe Gläser mit Sehstärke nicht im Programm hätte    irgendwie kommt mir das komisch vor, ich mein gelbe Gläser sieht man ja doch schon oft an Bikebrillen ...

Werd' dann wohl auch zu den Persimmon greifen und noch n Paar Wechselgläser in Blue Iridium holen ... die Krankenversicherung zahlt's ja    vive la France


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palmilein (12. Juni 2011)

Es gibt genug Glashersteller die gelbe Gläser für curved-Fassungen anbieten. Wechselfunktion ist mit denen dann genauso möglich


----------



## Bullit-proof (14. Juni 2011)

palmilein schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht am logischsten zu einem Oakley Händler zu gehen und es einfach mal anzuschauen?
> Auf jeden wirken Tönungen und Farben anders und die Simulationen online können nur bedingt das persönliche Empfinden beim Durchgucken der Gläser emulieren.
> 
> Und das beste ist: du siehst gleich auch noch, wie die Verspiegelungen in Echt aussehen, krass oder? Realität ist schon der Wahnsinn!



War ich schon, der hatt aber nur die Brillen im Laden,
die Einsatzscheiben müsste er erst auf Wunsch bestellen.


----------



## palmilein (14. Juni 2011)

Der gutsortierte Oakley-Händler hat auch die Scheiben zum Vorführen da. Ansonsten kann man keine vernünftige Beratung anbieten (meiner Meinung nach).


----------



## Slartibartfass (14. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre die Split-Jacket mit Black Iridium Polarized und Persimmon.

Auf dem Bike habe ich schlicht und einfach immer die Persiommon drin. Die Black Iridium dann für gemütliches am Strand liegen, Autofahren, was auch immer.


----------

